# Net carbs vs actual carbs?



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok-so I've been doing the "low carb" thing for a few months, and its working pretty well. Weight is coming off and  I don't feel deprived- but I have always had a "sweet tooth"

My wife brought home some Atkins bars and shakes last week, and they do satisfy the yearning for sweets. But I'm a little concerned regarding the actual carbs on the nutrition panel vs the "net" carbs.

Do you count the net carbs as part of your daily total or the actual carbs? If you count the actual carbs, then they are'nt the godsend I thought they were.


Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2008)

You count the net carbs.  

Basically, total carbs - dietary fiber = net carbs.  The dietary fiber does not count as carbs for a low carb, Atkins type, diet.


----------



## Aera (Apr 30, 2008)

I only count the "net impact carbs" those are the carbs that spike insulin, that's what we are trying to avoid when eating carbs. If you have a sweet tooth like I do you might want to look into *Doctor's CarbRite Diet Bar* They have about 20 grams of protein, and 2 to 3 grams of impact carbs. They are by far the best tasting protein bars I have tried and I have tried many. They come in many flavors too. Here is a link: Product

You can find these alot cheaper on the internet then the prices they list there.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks!! That is good news!! Does that equation (total carbs - dietary fiber=net carbs) apply to everything? And while I've got your ear(s) is there anything else (on the nutrition panels) that I should be looking at/avoiding? So far all I've done is pretty much stick to proteins-meat, cheese, eggs etc, and I can live with that, but a little variety would be nice.

An example of what I'm talking about is Pork Rinds. My wife bought a bag because the panel listed it as having 0 carbs. ButI am afraid to eat them- I have a gut feeling that there is more to it than that. I mean-Pork rinds on a  diet??

I know I need to get a book, or some guidelines of some kind-just flyin' by the seat of my pants so to speak. But, it _has_ been working....... 

And I will try those Carbrite bars - are they sold in the stores or is it a web only thing?

And again-thank you!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2008)

Net carbs applies to every food.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 30, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Thanks!! That is good news!! Does that equation (total carbs - dietary fiber=net carbs) apply to everything? And while I've got your ear(s) is there anything else (on the nutrition panels) that I should be looking at/avoiding? So far all I've done is pretty much stick to proteins-meat, cheese, eggs etc, and I can live with that, but a little variety would be nice.
> 
> An example of what I'm talking about is Pork Rinds. My wife bought a bag because the panel listed it as having 0 carbs. ButI am afraid to eat them- I have a gut feeling that there is more to it than that. I mean-Pork rinds on a  diet??
> 
> ...



Carbs aren't the only thing you need to be concerned about. Pork rinds are loaded with fat and salt - not good for you. That's why the idea bothers you 

Check this site for great low-carb (oriented to the South Beach diet) recipes: Kalyn's Kitchen

Specifically, desserts: Kalyn's Kitchen: Low Sugar Desserts and Fruit 

HTH.


----------



## QSis (Apr 30, 2008)

*Miracle Noodles*

Has anyone tried Miracle Noodles? eShop For The Miracle Shirataki Noodle

Zero carb, no-calorie, "pasta". Gluten- and wheat-free.

I just learned about them yesterday, and if they taste halfway decent, heck if they don't taste OBJECTIONABLE, I'm all over this!

Lee


----------



## Caine (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you really like the Atkins bars? They were giving them away, free fer nuthin, at my gym a while back, so I tried one. WAY too much sugar alcohol in them! It still makes my teeth itch just thinking about them. I prefer the EAS AdvantEdge Carb Control Bars in peanut butter or chocolate. The EAS cookies & cream bars are also too sweet for my taste.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2008)

Many Health Care Professionals suggest subtracting the fiber from the total only if the fiber is 5 grams or more, and subtracting only 1/2 of the sugar alcohols....In short read the label and understand how the manufacturer is doing the math...some of it is creative.
Net Carbs


----------



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

Caine said:


> Do you really like the Atkins bars?



I guess "like" is a strong word-but after 4 months of no sweets at all...I guess I've  taken QSis attitude-I've reached a point where if something fits the criteria of the diet, and does'nt completely repulse me, I file it under "things that I like"!!!!

But I will press on. I will try the "miracle noodles" as well as the EAS bars. Thank you for the tip(s)


----------



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Many Health Care Professionals suggest subtracting the fiber from the total only if the fiber is 5 grams or more, and subtracting only 1/2 of the sugar alcohols....In short read the label and understand how the manufacturer is doing the math...some of it is creative.
> Net Carbs



This is what I was getting at-there has to be more to it than just counting the carbs. And that link was an _excellent_ source Uncle Bob.

Thank you


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2008)

You are very welcome....

Here is an example out of my freezer...It's chocolate ice cream. On the front of the carton it says in big bold letters..."Only 4 Net Carbs" 

Here is their Math right off the carton.

10 Grams Carbs Total
3 Grams Dietary Fiber
4 Grams Sugar
3 Grams Sugar Alcohol..
Net 4 Grams.....They are sutracting all of the Fiber and all of the Sugar Alcohols....10 minus 6 = 4

The ADA says, and suggests...

Since the Fiber is less than 5 grams do not subtract it
and only subtract 1/2 of the sugar alcohols or 1.5 grams of carbs.
So the ADA guidelines would be..

10 minus 1.5 = 8.5 Net Carbs...Over twice what the manufacturer states.
I think they get away with this because there are no FDA guidelines or the ones they have are very foggy.

In dieting...this difference is really not a big issue. For type 1 and 2 diabetics
it can be a serious issue for some individuals maybe....


----------



## smoke king (May 1, 2008)

I think you are giving the mfr too much benefit of the doubt. They get away with it because _they can_!!

Its all about marketing-"you don't sell the steak you sell the sizzle"

Sincere thanks again to everyone whos chimed in-I've learned more about the dark art of carb counting in one day on DC then I have in the past 4 months!!!


----------



## theislandgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Just chiming in way late ... but the whole carb counting thing was a hot topic back in 2003/2004 and then low carb took a nose-dive with a lot of big name manufacturers hopping on the wag and making substandard products, then claiming low carb didn't work and didn't sell, when it was their crap products pretty much...

I've been low carb (when I'm behaving) since 1998 and a foodie for a heck of a lot longer than that.

You're getting pretty good advice here, SmokeKing, overall.  Two things I would want to emphasize:  

1) yes, you really should pick a plan and stick to it (it will give you the knowledge you seek) and the one I would most recommend for health and just enough technical information to make sense (vs. hype) is Protein Power, by the Drs. Michael and Mary-Dan Eades.  Available in paperback and cheap at the price.
2) Polyols or sugar alcohols *average *half the calories (and they ARE carb calories) so there are, by inference, those that are more caloric and those that are less.  Erythritol is the least caloric, by a huge factor.  And almost all polyols cause some level of gastric distress (i.e., gas, diarrhea).  Empirically, in my reading and experience of the last 10 years, I can tell you that the less distress one has ingesting the darn things, the more likely you are digesting them and your blood sugar will be affected, and then you insulin.

All that will make sense if you read Protein Power.

Enjoy!


----------

